# MTB-Federgabel in BMX!?



## Fabiofreak (4. August 2007)

MoinS,
kann man ne MTB-Federgabel in nen BMX einbauen?


----------



## billi (4. August 2007)

klar kann man das , du kannst auch nen stock in deinen arsch stecken , macht dann ungefäir genausoviel sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. August 2007)

Fabiofreak schrieb:


>



Clown!


----------



## paule_p2 (4. August 2007)

billi schrieb:


> klar kann man das , du kannst auch nen stock in deinen arsch stecken , macht dann ungefäir genausoviel sinn




soll leute geben die auf so sachen mit ästen stehn... bei nem bmx mit mtb gabel kann ich mir das net vorstelln.


----------



## Fabiofreak (4. August 2007)

hey is ja gut  is doch lustich? ^^ warum denn nich  
man kann ja mal fragen...^^


----------



## Funghi (4. August 2007)

Fabiofreak schrieb:


> hey is ja gut  is doch lustich? ^^ warum denn nich
> man kann ja mal fragen...^^



ja, mach ma, fahr dann und wirst sehen: geil!!!


----------



## Fabiofreak (4. August 2007)

nee lass ma


----------



## Nathol (5. August 2007)

Fabiofreak schrieb:


> hey is ja gut  is doch lustich? ^^ warum denn nich
> man kann ja mal fragen...^^




So lustig wie nen Stift in deine Harnröhre zu stecken.


----------



## King Jens one (5. August 2007)

Fabiofreak schrieb:


> hey is ja gut  is doch lustich? ^^ warum denn nich
> man kann ja mal fragen...^^



Super du Spaßvogel!


----------



## Stirni (5. August 2007)

muss lachen










...NICHT!


----------



## Domas (5. August 2007)

unfassbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabiofreak (5. August 2007)

komm is gut  
mir war schon klar das solche antworten kommen


----------



## Domas (5. August 2007)

boah, halt einfach die ******.


----------



## K3KZ (5. August 2007)

lan


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Das mit dem Stock war gut.


----------



## PeterAnus (8. August 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> bei nem bmx mit mtb gabel kann ich mir das net vorstelln.



doch in winterberg war ma so einer... sogar mit 20" vorne


----------



## Stirni (8. August 2007)

nich gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (13. August 2007)

Von der Theorie her würde es sicher funktionieren. Allerdings ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen, da MTB Gabeln eine ENORM größere Einbaulänge haben. Daher würde sich die ganze Geo des Bikes Richtung SCH EI SSE verändern, womit das Bike dann auch "Unfahrbar2007" heissen darf.


----------



## alöx (13. August 2007)

d'oh!


----------

